
Australia has taken the record for the longest run of uninterrupted growth - humbertomn
http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-economy/gdp-australia-grabs-record-for-longest-time-without-a-recession-20170606-gwm0o2.html
======
flukus
It's easy, just grow the population and the economy grows with it. Then
politicians can congratulate themselves on economic management and be
oblivious to the recessions that people are actually feeling.

